# Time for livestock



## neonplanet40 (18 Aug 2019)

My low tech setup. Tank details:

Custom nano measures approximately:
Width = 12 inches
Height = 14 inches
Length = 15 inches

40 Litres

Light - Chihiros wrgb 30
Pump - Eheim Compact+ 1000
Substrate - ADA Amazonia

Plants - Dwarf hairgrass carpet and another longer one at back (can't remember the name!)

Hi folks, so it is time for me to add livestock to my aquarium.

All ideas welcome. I had thought I would go with a betta but have decided I'd rather have a small shoal or similar.

Can anyone recommend some fish and approx number?

Also, what clean-up crew? I need something that will clean around the carpet and the glass.

Thank you.


----------



## neonplanet40 (18 Aug 2019)

Picture of my tank at the moment.


----------



## tam (18 Aug 2019)

You could go for six 'nano' sized shoaling fish - fair few to pick from now. Then some shrimps for picking over your carpet - either cherry or amano. Most of the nano sized fish will leave adult cherries alone and a few babies will slip past them.


----------



## Edvet (18 Aug 2019)

Don't forget snails.


----------



## alto (18 Aug 2019)

Nice scape 
I always feel there should be a special “Sticky” thread dedicated to non-CO2 tanks, similar to the 
From This to This 
that would make it easier to find low tech scapes for inspiration 

A group of small male guppies (look for a small bodied color line) would add color and activity, they are comfortable in most aquarium environments (like most livebearers they require at least moderately hard water) - many of the nano fish such as microrasboras are more comfortable in low light or densely planted tanks and in much greater numbers than 6-8

You might check Seriously Fish for fish profiles listed as comfortable in 45 x 30 cm or smaller tanks

I’ve always liked Norman’s Lampeye Killifish (_Poropanchax normani_) and they tend to do well in most tanks, I’d add 8-10 juvenile fish 

Various shrimp species (‘Id avoid larger C Japonica types), smaller snails (Clithon species tend to be ~1cm) would be my first livestock 

Taller plant in back looks like a Cryptocoryne crispatula type


----------



## neonplanet40 (19 Aug 2019)

Thank you for the help guys. How many shrimp and snails should I roughly aim for? As for fish, I just want as colourful as possible!

And alto, you are right it is Crispatula!


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (20 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> Nice scape
> I always feel there should be a special “Sticky” thread dedicated to non-CO2 tanks, similar to the
> From This to This
> that would make it easier to find low tech scapes for inspiration



That sounds like a great idea!!


As for you fiah choices. Ember tetra have really impressed me for hardiness and non-shyness.  I also have a soft spot for sparkling gourami... well worth a look for something a bit different!

A bit trickier as they need live food but both dwarf puffers and Dario dario would be cool too... (not together!)


----------



## Majsa (20 Aug 2019)

neonplanet40 said:


> How many shrimp and snails should I roughly aim for?



I’d say 10 shrimp if you go for Neocaridina species (they should multiply quick enough) and 3-4 Clithon snails (they graze continuously on algae and I suspect more would be difficult to sustain long term). 

I have Clithon coronas, they are beautiful and fantastic cleaners, but also masters in hiding among vegetation.


----------



## Majsa (20 Aug 2019)

Just looked at your tank again. Is your tank open top? Not sure if that’s OK with the snails (though I’ve never seen my coronas attempting to climb out). And it’s good to modify the skimmer with mesh or alike so that it won’t suck any livestock in (can’t exactly see how your filter is constructed but you may need to protect future baby shrimp too).


----------



## neonplanet40 (21 Aug 2019)

HI mate, yes the tank is open top


----------



## DeepMetropolis (25 Aug 2019)

I never had a snail climbing out of the tank.. Sometimes they come above the surface but they return below afterwards..


----------

